# Datensicherung unter WIndows NT 4.0



## reto (4. April 2002)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Datensicherung unter Windows NT 4.0 und ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir da helfen...

Einmal pro Tag werden die Daten mit der Standart NT-Backup auf Band gesichert. Wenn ich die Sicherung manuel starte funktioniert alles bestens, aber automatisch funktioniert's leider nicht... obwohl meines Erachtens nach alles richtig eingestellt ist. Wenn ich im command at aufrufe steht da auch die richtige Zeit drin...

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!


----------



## ERkann (4. April 2002)

Welches Programm Nutzt du ??
Es gibt schwierigkeiten mit Tape Ware von HP!!!



Gruß 
Ich


----------



## reto (4. April 2002)

*ist nt backup...*

Zuerst mal Danke für die Antwort ERkann

hat nix mit HP am Hut, ist wie bereits gesagt Windows NT Backup, Version 4.0 um genau zu sein.


----------

